# Xenomorph Queen vs Tyrannosaurus (Read OP)



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 17, 2012)

*vs*


​*Xenomorp Queen stats*
*Height:* 20 feet
*Weight: *10 tonnes

*For this match "Acid blood" or dissolving bodily fluids not included. *



*Location:* T-rex enclosure in Jurassic Park 
*Starting Distance:* 50 meters head on
*State of mind: *In character defending territory/nest
Scenario 1: _Healed before each fight_
Scenario 2: _Not healed._

She takes on:
1. Tyrannosaurus
2. Giganotosaurus
3. Carcharodontosaurus
4. Spinosaurus

*Bonus Scenario 1vs2*
She takes on (with no heals):
1. Tyrannosaurus AND Giganotosaurus
2. Spinosaurus AND Carcharodontosaurus

How well does her highness do?


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 17, 2012)

She still has better armour + tail stinger. Pretty sure she clears it.

Maybe not scenario two if Tyrannosaurus manages to cripple her before he goes down, but even if she's an immobile target the following dinos while still have to watch out for the tail.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2012)

Acid blood, queen wins


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

As soon as the tyrannosaurus takes a bite out of the queen, his face falls off due to the acid.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Acid blood, queen wins





Stunna said:


> As soon as the tyrannosaurus takes a bite out of the queen, his face falls off due to the acid.



No acid blood guys.



Waking Dreamer said:


> *NOTES:* For this match "Acid blood" or dissolving bodily fluids not included.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Acid blood, queen wins





Stunna said:


> As soon as the tyrannosaurus takes a bite out of the queen, his face falls off due to the acid.




Is nobody reading the OP???

The Acid Blood is no longer a factor.

That being said, it's been so long since I've watched the Alien movies that I can't actually remember anything about the queen except for the fact that she possessed a strange triceratops like frill on her head...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't see the restriction on the blood to be honest. 

She should still beat them all if memory serves me right, her tail would murder them Dino's quickly.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 18, 2012)

Based on that video alone, I'm just going to say that the queen is just a bit too damage-resistant.

After having a spear thrust through her skull, she was still rampaging, so I'd think she could easily take all 4 carnivorous dinosaurs with healing in between matches.

However, I she also appears to be fragile enough that the claws and teeth of the dinosaurs WILL be effective, and she made virtually no attempts to avoid damage during her confrontation with the predator, so without healing, she's probably screwed in the 3rd or 4th fight.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 18, 2012)

Fragile compared to what? The weapons used are either Predator metal or Xeno hide and we've seen those tails pierce stone slabs easily. Not to mention she dug through permafrost to get out.


----------



## SsjAzn (Jun 18, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ​
> *Xenomorp Queen stats*
> *Height:* 20 feet
> *Weight: *10 tonnes
> ...


SC1: Queen clears
SC2: Queen clears with diff.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 18, 2012)

The context in which I used the word was "fragile enough". That is, she's not so durable that she would be unscratchable.

According to this:



Apparently a Tyrannosaurus' jaw comes down with a force between 30,000 and 60,000 Newtons.

I'd assume that that amount of force alone would be enough to compensate for the fact that the Tyrannosaurus' teeth are not as hard as Predator metal.

Although I'm also not sure as to how Predator metal differs from normal metals. The only Predator movies I watched were the first, AVP I, and a part of AVP II, and none of them expanded upon that idea in particular.


----------



## SsjAzn (Jun 18, 2012)

Seyta said:


> The context in which I used the word was "fragile enough". That is, she's not so durable that she would be unscratchable.
> 
> According to this:
> 
> ...



Lol 
Alien queen is a fodder compared to the queens shown in the comics, and the movie versions have been shown to be more intelligent than T rex.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2012)

Seyta said:


> Although I'm also not sure as to how Predator metal differs from normal metals. The only Predator movies I watched were the first, AVP I, and a part of AVP II, and none of them expanded upon that idea in particular.



From Predator 2, when a piece of the metal from the Predator's weapon was analysed it was noted that it was out of a material not found on the periodic table. 

Also in AVP1 iirc, the shrinking steel net that trapped one of the human mercenaries, was slicing through the steel of either his rifle or army knife. 



SsjAzn said:


> SC1: Queen clears
> SC2: Queen clears with diff.



How about a *bonus scenario 1vs2*:
1. Tyrannosaurus AND Giganotosaurus
2. Spinosaurus AND Carcharodontosaurus

No healing in between, how does the Queen do?


----------



## Seyta (Jun 18, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> From Predator 2, when a piece of the metal from the Predator's weapon was analysed



This explains why I have no recollection of its details.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Acid blood, queen wins



Pretty much this. Otherwise everyone is on Acid Trip. 

pH debate anyone. 

Change scenario: Cretaceous Period. Oxygen Atmosphere Concentrated. Inflammable is highly expected.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2012)

Anar G said:


> Pretty much this. Otherwise everyone is on Acid Trip.



No acid blood in this match up.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 18, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> No acid blood in this match up.



Awwww. Oh well. No pH debate. 

Scenario 1: T-Rex. Others won't cut it unless specific scenario.

T-Rex wins in Scenario 2 with High Difficulty for Queen having Telepathy. She is the Queen of her colony.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you include Prometheus feat. Oh god. Stupid Thread.




Gutting Xenomorph Queen won't do much. Its better to crush it.

Still if you gave Cretaceous Atmosphere, Alien will be a disadvantage.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2012)

Anar G said:


> Still if you gave Cretaceous Atmosphere, Alien will be a disadvantage.



Why is that?


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 18, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Why is that?



Well if you give it non-Cretaceous atmosphere I'm pretty sure the dinosaurs just keel over due to insufficient oxygen in the air.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 18, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> From Predator 2, when a piece of the metal from the Predator's weapon was analysed it was noted that it was out of a material not found on the periodic table.
> 
> Also in AVP1 iirc, the shrinking steel net that trapped one of the human mercenaries, was slicing through the steel of either his rifle or army knife.



Alien, Predator, they suffer inconsistency. Remember Arnold tank the Wave Predator Self-Dustruction. Not the impact, but the wave.



Waking Dreamer said:


> How about a *bonus scenario 1vs2*:
> 1. Tyrannosaurus AND Giganotosaurus
> 2. Spinosaurus AND Carcharodontosaurus
> 
> No healing in between, how does the Queen do?



I am speaking Theoretically here.

Cutting, and Stabbing, won't do much to a Giant Queen. Crushing is the best option. And compare out of the Dinosaurs, T-Rex has the thickest neck or the better Durable neck.

Second. Queen and other Xenomorph suffers a lot, from Sensory. Like Sight, Smell, and Hearing. Taste? I don't know, other than being stated Carnivore. Despite that most of the time Taste and Smell interact. 

So you get Taste? and Touching. And then there is Telepathy to her colonies. 

Queen is faster, but lack the sense to keep up in theoretically compare to T-Rex.

Both T-Rex and Xeno(so far I seen effected dog, human, predator) are Warm-Blood.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Well if you give it non-Cretaceous atmosphere I'm pretty sure the dinosaurs just keel over due to insufficient oxygen in the air.



Well yeah that's a given, otherwise every scenario you would just have the Queen looking at a suffocating dinosaur before the match even starts. Xenomorphs and dinosaurs are fighting each other with optimum capabilities. 

Though the stipulation of Cretaceous atmosphere isnt so much a disadvantage for the Xenomorph - but a necessity for the dinosaur to actually put up a fight. I dont think the Xenomorphs abilities themselves would be degraded by the prehistoric atmosphere.  




> So you get Taste? and Touching. And then there is Telepathy to her colonies.
> 
> Queen is faster, but lack the sense to keep up in theoretically compare to T-Rex.
> 
> Both T-Rex and Xeno(so far I seen effected dog, human, predator) are Warm-Blood.



While her senses haven't been fully explained yet, the Queen hasnt shown any sensory deficiency by feats. You can see how she chased / cornered the woman and fought the Predator in AVP1.  

She can easily locate and rundown a human running, not to mention she almost caught the little girl Newt in Aliens. She was basically in the dark running around underneath steel flooring, but the Queen not only could locate but anticipate the girls movements and lift up the steel flooring in time to reach and almost grab her. 

Xenomorphs definitely have senses beyond bare contact like taste and touch. They have plenty of feats to back that up.

Also, in Aliens even though the Colonial Marines were using Infrared-Red visors, they could not detect the Xenomorph even a foot away from their face. Their bodies would work differently to a warm-blooded animal.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 18, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well yeah that's a given, otherwise every scenario you would just have the Queen looking at a suffocating dinosaur before the match even starts. Xenomorphs and dinosaurs are fighting each other with optimum capabilities.
> 
> Though the stipulation of Cretaceous atmosphere isnt so much a disadvantage for the Xenomorph - but a necessity for the dinosaur to actually put up a fight. I dont think the Xenomorphs abilities themselves would be degraded by the prehistoric atmosphere.



No it isn't that. It is the during the prehistoric age,  the atmosphere differences is off the chart. Perhaps unstable. And saying the Xenomorph can adapt to it is no-fallacy. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Xenomorph interaction is early as earliest human civilization.




Then again the only apply towards Xenomorph is that prehistoric atmosphere has crazy Oxygen. 

Although Xenomorph don't breath. The Acid, if base on Chemical Properties, acts to Oxygen, the Acid is neutralize.

And due to high oxygen atmosphere fire occurrence are higher.




> While her senses haven't been fully explained yet, the Queen hasnt shown any sensory deficiency by feats. You can see how she chased / cornered the woman and fought the Predator in AVP1.
> 
> She can easily locate and rundown a human running, not to mention she almost caught the little girl Newt in Aliens. She was basically in the dark running around underneath steel flooring, but the Queen not only could locate but anticipate the girls movements and lift up the steel flooring in time to reach and almost grab her.
> 
> ...



True about the Warm-Blood. But you know, if it was cold-blooded then it wouldn't be as active as the AvP video. So its indistinguishable at the moment.

I think at best Xenomorph are super-sensitive to vibration. And for telepathy its like Ants, Bees communicating. Unless able to sense its drones in danger.

Taste and Smell for Xenomorph might work differently. But it still unknown.

I know it has no Ears and Eyes.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2012)

Anar G said:


> No it isn't that. It is the during the prehistoric age,  the atmosphere differences is off the chart. Perhaps unstable. And saying the Xenomorph can adapt to it is no-fallacy.



Well, I was only speculating but Xenomorph's carapace does seem to be  fairly resilient when it comes environmental extremes. 

In Alien even though it was in vacuum space it still was functional enough to pull on the harpoon string try and get back into Ripley's escape pod's through the thrusters.

Also in Alien 4 it could endure liquid nitrogen blasts that would otherwise freeze a human solid.

Though with prehistoric vs modern day animal threads its a given that both sides are fighting at max potential despite atmospheric inconsistencies.



> I think at best Xenomorph are super-sensitive to vibration. And for telepathy its like Ants, Bees communicating. Unless able to sense its drones in danger.



I do believe in the comics/novels/games it states Aliens use a lot pheromones to communicate with each other in the in the hive.



> I know it has no Ears and Eyes.



Yet it can stalk and hunt down running-for-their-lives convicts in the corridors of the prison like it didnt need them (in Alien 3). There has been speculation that its elongated head could have organs/senses that detect electrical impulses of living things. Like sharks in the water, they could sense the electrical impulse of a beating heart from an otherwise concealed and motionless prey.

Either way their movements and tracking skills rival any person with 20/20 vision and excellent hearing.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 18, 2012)

Seyta said:


> The context in which I used the word was "fragile enough". That is, she's not so durable that she would be unscratchable.



T-rex is the only one I'd put any stock in being able to hurt her and even then there have been dinosaurs that have survived being mauled so any T-rex that bites is getting a tail to the head before any serious damage occurs if they make it that far.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 19, 2012)

So the Xenomorphs stinger tail is what clinches her win against these theropod dinosaurs?

What if stinger tail headshots aren't allowed, could she still take them down with body/leg shots?


----------



## eHav (Jun 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So the Xenomorphs stinger tail is what clinches her win against these theropod dinosaurs?
> 
> What if stinger tail headshots aren't allowed, could she still take them down with body/leg shots?



well thats really gimping the queen a bit too much now isnt it? there's no point in a vs match when one side has to be stripped out of all its major abilities over and over to keep making things more even 

still say the queen wins due to a higher durability, inteligence, and a more human like constitution alowing her to strike with her arms aswell


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 19, 2012)

eHav said:


> well thats really gimping the queen a bit too much now isnt it? there's no point in a vs match when one side has to be stripped out of all its major abilities over and over to keep making things more even
> 
> still say the queen wins due to a higher durability, inteligence, and a more human like constitution alowing her to strike with her arms aswell



Yeah, just wanted to read people's opinions on how the Queen's different stats compares to a T-Rex. 

With that question I wanted to know if the Queen's durability would hold out against the T-Rex's attacks, before the T-Rex's body falls to the stinger tail / grappling / bites.

Btw, is there any dinosaur (herbivore or carnivore) that the Xenomorph Queen couldn't solo (minus the acid blood) one-on-one?

How about an ankylosaurus or one of the larger long-necks...?


----------



## Seyta (Jun 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, just wanted to read people's opinions on how the Queen's different stats compares to a T-Rex.
> 
> With that question I wanted to know if the Queen's durability would hold out against the T-Rex's attacks, before the T-Rex's body falls to the stinger tail / grappling / bites.
> 
> ...



You could put her in the water against a Charchorodon Megalodon... if you actually want to restrict her opponents to only dinosaurs, you could put her up against a Kronosaurus or Mosasaurus.

As for land animals, I don't think any of the Carnivores could do it, except maybe Deinocheirus because of it's claws.

For herbivores, it might be possible if one was just large enough to crush her. You could try Amphicoelius Fragillimus. The thing is estimated to be near 200 feet long.


----------

